# [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)



## INU.ID (6. Februar 2010)

*[Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*

*Update 08.02.2010: Offizielles Statement von Sega Deutschland*​ Von  Sega Deutschland erreichte uns folgendes Zitat: "Aliens vs Predator  wird von SEGA in Deutschland nicht veröffentlicht. Direkt über Steam  können in Deutschland die Demo und das Produkt ebenfalls nicht bezogen  werden. Die Steam-Aktivierung einer regulären Verkaufsversion (Boxed  Copy) wird in Deutschland jedoch uneingeschränkt möglich sein."*

Quelle: Aliens vs. Predator: Importversion - Update: Steam-Aktivierung einer Boxed-Version uneingeschränkt möglich





***UPDATE 07.02.2010****



> Auf Grund aktueller Internetgerüchte bezüglich der PC-Version von  Aliens vs. Predator 2 und der Aktivierung über Steam in Deutschland,  konnte uns der Produktmanager von SEGA Deutschland, Otto Henning,  folgendes bestätigen:
> 
> *Entwarnung: "Gekaufte Versionen können von Deutschland aus ganz  normal aktiviert werden. Über Steam direkt kann das Produkt lediglich  aus Deutschland nicht bezogen werden, was aber keinen Einfluß auf die  Aktivierung einer Boxed Copy darstellt."
> 
> ...


Quelle: GamesOnly.at - Der Gameshop für Xbox 360, PS3, PC, Wii,  PSP & More











Hallo.

Im Internet kursiert aktuell das Gerücht, basierend auf mittlerweile mehreren Mails, welche angeblich alle vom Sega-Support stammen, dass die Vollversion von AvP ebenso wie aktuell die Demo von Deutschland aus nicht spielbar sein wird. Offiziell bestätigt ist bisher allerdings noch nichts.



> Der deutsche Sega Support (support@sega.de) vertreten durch Herrn  Michael Wichmann  hat mir auf E-Mail-Anfrage ob eine österreichische  bzw. britische Importversion des Ende Februar erscheinenden Spiels  "Aliens vs Predator" von Deutschland aus spielbar ist *verneint*.
> 
> Die original Antwort:
> 
> ...


Quelle: Aliens vs Predator 3 nicht spielbar von deutschem Steam Account - Notebookjournal.de - Forum

Auch andere User erhielten mittlerweile ähnliche Mails vom Sega-Support.


> Hallo XXXXX
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
> 
> ...


Quelle: verschiedene Beiträge in verschiedenen Foren.

Ein User berichtete das er sich das Spiel (Pre-Order) als Steam-Geschenk schicken lassen wollte, sein Freund aber die Meldung erhielt "gifting to this country is not allowed".

Wer weitere Neuigkeiten weiß bitte hier im Thread zusammentragen. Ich hoffe ja wirklich noch auf einen Hoax, alles andere wäre dann doch schon ziemlich krass... Im Steam-Forum geht es gleich in mehreren Threads um diesen Umstand das angeblich alle Deutschen ausgesperrt werden. Immer mehr User berichten von ihren stornierten Bestellungen...


----------



## Talibaan83 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*

also ich hab sie  mir gestern geladen, konnte die demo auch noch starten.. gerade eben tat sich garnichts mehr -.- ich find das schon eine ganz schöne schweinerei, da muss man sich ja schon fast ne gecrackte version bersorgen -.-


----------



## Sash (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*

tolles deutschland. kinderschänder kommen frei, bekommen unterkünfte gegenüber schulen, politiker spreizen selber gesetze um an geklaute infos für ihre steuern zu kommen, aber uns harmlose spieler verbieten sie jetzt spiele zu spielen. kranke welt..


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*

Immer wieder schade das man nicht mal als Erwachsener!! deutscher nicht mal entscheiden kann was man spielen möchte.

Da kann man nur noch den Kopf schütteln


----------



## Explosiv (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*



Sash schrieb:


> tolles deutschland. kinderschänder kommen frei, bekommen unterkünfte gegenüber schulen, politiker spreizen selber gesetze um an geklaute infos für ihre steuern zu kommen, aber uns harmlose spieler verbieten sie jetzt spiele zu spielen. kranke welt..



That´s the *Idiotologie* from Germany  !

Man, ich habe mich so auf das Game gefreut, da es auch mal was anderes, als nur der Einheitsbrei ist. 
Schade, schade,...mehr fällt mir ned ein, aufregen bringt eh nix, außer gesteigerten Blutdruck .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## DesmondHume (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*

Lol, Sega verschenkt das Spiel hiermit nun also offiziell an alle Deutschen, als digitale Rapidshare-Edition


----------



## INU.ID (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*

Wie gesagt, bisher ist es nicht mehr als ein Gerücht. Hier die Antwort des Gamesonly.at-Supports auf Nachfrage eines User:


> Sehr geehrter BLABLA,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
> Aliens vs Predator kann zwar in Deutschland nicht über Steam gekauft werden bzw ist es nicht möglich, die Demo zu laden, eine Aktivierung einer (bei uns) gekauften Vollversion ist allerdings sehr wohl möglich - dies wurde uns von Sega bestätigt!
> ...


Quelle: http://www.pcaction.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=4406&st=40&p=232955&#entry232955

Ich frag mich was an einer offiziellen Stellungnahme so lange dauert. Mittlerweile sollte man selbst in Tokio (Sega-Hauptsitz) von dem Gerücht Kenntnis haben.


----------



## riedochs (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*

Da stellt sich mir die Frage was nun stimmt. Sega trägt jedenfalls bisher nicht zur Aufklärung bei.


----------



## HansenDerPansen (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*

hmm kurze frage warum dann steam?
Ich meine hätten die mal lieber ne normale install version gebracht dann hätte man auch das import spielen können... oder kann ich den SP zocken und nur kein MP über Steam?


----------



## INU.ID (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*

Hier noch ein paar News:

News: Aliens vs. Predator - Dank Steam in Deutschland nicht spielbar? | PC | Action | GameStar.de

Aliens vs. Predator in Deutschland nicht spielbar - Tweakpc.de

(News) Aliens vs. Predator - Vollversion funktioniert nicht in Deutschland! - Krawall Gaming Network

News: Aliens vs Predator: PC-Version nicht mit dt. Steam-Account spielbar | GameCaptain.de


@HansenDerPansen: Wenn das Gerücht stimmt wirst du es in Deutschland überhaupt nicht spielen können.


----------



## KrHome (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*



Sash schrieb:


> tolles deutschland. kinderschänder kommen frei, bekommen unterkünfte gegenüber schulen, politiker spreizen selber gesetze um an geklaute infos für ihre steuern zu kommen, aber uns harmlose spieler verbieten sie jetzt spiele zu spielen. kranke welt..



Was hat das Verhalten von Sega bitte mit unseren Gesetzen zu tun? 

Warum veröffentlicht Sega das Spiel denn nicht einfach bei uns? Keiner zwingst sie es zu schneiden. Dann wird's halt indiziert. Na und? Indizierte Spiele kannst du trotzdem noch kaufen. Mache ich seit Jahren.

Das was Sega hier veranstaltet ist einfach nur lächerlich und dient in keiner Weise irgendeinem Zweck. Die Kunden verärgert es. Sega kostet es Umsatz und zu guter letzt: den Staat interessiert es nicht. Wie denn auch, die USK hat das Spiel ja nichtmal vorgelegt bekommen.


----------



## Sonnendieb (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*

ich kann nicht verstehen wie man Modern Warfare 2 rausbringen darf in DEUTSCHLAND wo man gezielt in Orten, gezielt Menschen abschiessen muss...

und bei Avp3 kämpft man in einer fiktiven Welt ausserhalb der erde gegen Aliens und predatoren (dies ja auch an jeder ecke wie die menschen gibt) die dann nicht mal blut besitzen (zumindest kein rotes), gut die menschen im spiel werden ganz schön zerhäckselt aber das stört die USK auch nicht in spielen wie MANHUNT oder MANHUNT 2 wo man als mensch, menschen zerstücklen kann. Die spiel sind auch im Internet erhältlich!!!

Vorallem bin ich bald 30 und muss mir sagen lassen in D was ich spielen darf und was nicht!!!

Ich habe zwar 3 Kinder im Haushalt aber die bekommen das eh nicht mit wenn ich zocke und so sollte das auch sein...

Ich hoffe es gibt bald eine Kampagne gegen die irrsininnigkeit der USK in Deutschland!!!!!!!

AvP 1 und 2 und 3 ftw!!!!!!


----------



## Sash (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*

meinst du, die machen das freiwillig?


----------



## Malkav85 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*

Verstehe ich das richtig? Wenn ich mein Steamaccount so einstelle, das ich nicht in Deutschland lebe, dann funtkioniert das Onlinespielen? 

Und brauch ich unbedingt Steam, wenn ich nur offline/Singleplayer spielen möchte?


----------



## push@max (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*

Mit dieser Möglichkeit werden viele Zocker nach der illegalen Möglichkeit suchen, das Spiel zu spielen.

Und es wird, wie immer, eine Möglichkeit geben.

Also schaden sie sich mit dem Verbot auch irgendwo selbst...lächerlich.


----------



## KrHome (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*



Sash schrieb:


> meinst du, die machen das freiwillig?


Ich glaube Sega selbst weiß nichtmal warum sie das machen. Das entbehrt einfach jeglicher Logik. Vielleicht haben sie eine schlechte Rechtsabteilung, die denen irgendeinen Blödsinn über deutsches Recht erzählt hat... Keine Ahnung. 



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig? Wenn ich mein Steamaccount so einstelle, das ich nicht in Deutschland lebe, dann funtkioniert das Onlinespielen?
> 
> Und brauch ich unbedingt Steam, wenn ich nur offline/Singleplayer spielen möchte?


Du musst es auf jeden Fall erstmal über Steam aktivieren und da Steam deine IP, die deinen Wohnort als Deutschland ausgibt ausliest, wirst du es, sofern die Supportmails so stimmen nicht aktiviert bekommen und damit auch nicht spielen können.

Über ein VPN könnte man die eigene IP verschleiern und es so aktivieren, aber Valve behält sich vor, wenn sowas rauskommt deinen Account (und damit deine Spiele) zu sperren.

Wie bekommt Valve das raus?:
Wenn du dich innerhalb kürzester Zeit mit einer deutschen und dann mit einer amerikanischen, dann wieder mit einer deutschen usw. IP einloggst macht dich das logischerweise verdächtig, da niemand permanent zwischen mehreren Kontinenten pendelt.


----------



## MisterG (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*

Kann es auch nicht verstehen. Ich meine sollen sies doch uncut lassen und von mir aus der Kontrolle vorlegen. Dann wirds halt ab 18 oder indiziert. Dann kann man sich das Game als Volljähriger wenigstens kaufen oder ne Importversion holen. Aber anscheinend wollen sie mein Geld nicht...


----------



## INU.ID (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig? Wenn ich mein Steamaccount so einstelle, das ich nicht in Deutschland lebe, dann funtkioniert das Onlinespielen?
> Und brauch ich unbedingt Steam, wenn ich nur offline/Singleplayer spielen möchte?



Steam ist quasi der Kopierschutz dieses Spiels. Wenn es für Deutsche nicht möglich sein wird es zu aktivieren (was du einstellst spielt keine Rolle, du wirst anhand deiner IP zugeordnet) dann wird man in Deutschland logischerweise weder SP noch MP spielen können.



> *Update:* Das hiesige Produktmanagment  von SEGA allerdings behauptet, es gäbe keinerlei Probleme, man könne das  importierte Spiel über Steam aktivieren.
> 
> Ob der Support oder das  Produktmanagement nun Recht hat, wird sich wohl erst nach Release  herausstellen.


Quelle: News: Aliens vs. Predator - Dank Steam in Deutschland nicht spielbar? (Update)


----------



## HansenDerPansen (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*



Sonnendieb schrieb:


> ich kann nicht verstehen wie man Modern Warfare 2 rausbringen darf in DEUTSCHLAND wo man gezielt in Orten, gezielt Menschen abschiessen muss...
> 
> und bei Avp3 kämpft man in einer fiktiven Welt ausserhalb der erde gegen Aliens und predatoren (dies ja auch an jeder ecke wie die menschen gibt) die dann nicht mal blut besitzen (zumindest kein rotes), gut die menschen im spiel werden ganz schön zerhäckselt aber das stört die USK auch nicht in spielen wie MANHUNT oder MANHUNT 2 wo man als mensch, menschen zerstücklen kann. Die spiel sind auch im Internet erhältlich!!!
> 
> Vorallem bin ich bald 30 und muss mir sagen lassen in D was ich spielen darf und was nicht!!!



dem muss ich absolut zustimmen und dachte ich mir auch grad... zumal SEGA das sicherlich nicht freiwillig macht um uns Deutsche zu ärgern. Die wollen nur keine empfindliche strafe zahlen die sie bekommen könnten!


----------



## riedochs (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*



> *Update:* Das hiesige Produktmanagment von SEGA allerdings behauptet, es gäbe keinerlei Probleme, man könne das importierte Spiel über Steam aktivieren.
> 
> Ob der Support oder das  Produktmanagement nun Recht hat, wird sich wohl erst nach Release  herausstellen.


Das ist mir etwas zuviel Risiko 30 Euro vielleicht rauszuschmeissen. Im übrigen ist es mehr als Peinlich wenn man bei Sega nicht in der Lage ist eine eindeutige Aussage zu treffen.


----------



## Sularko (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*

Was soll der mist? Wollen sie die Deutschen bestrafen? Ich sehe da kein Sinn.


----------



## Malkav85 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*

Also brauch ich persönlich nur Steam für das eine Spiel. Gut, dann lohnt sich das nicht. Muss es halt andere Wege geben.


----------



## DocVersillia (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*

wird Zeit aus diesem Kackland auszuwandern...nicht jetzt wegen dem Game, sondern was einem als mündiger Bürger (bin fast 37) alles diktiert wird, aber was sich die lieben Herren der Politik rausnehmen dürfen....


----------



## INU.ID (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*

Mittlerweile gibts auch eine News auf notebookjournal.de.



> Keine Aktivierungsmöglichkeit im Deutschland ?
> 
> Bisher berichtet unser Serviceportal eher weniger über die aktuelle Gaming-Community, doch die vielen Foren-Hits auf „rAveN’s“ News-Thread haben uns aufmerksam gemacht. Jeder der sich aktiv als Spieler ausweist kennt den Steam-Client und seine Funktionalität. Spiele können hier erstanden und heruntergeladen werden.
> 
> ...


Quelle: News - SEGA - Aliens vs. Predator 3 Steam-Problematik auf notebookjournal.de


----------



## Explosiv (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*

"Ganz einig sind sich die Abteilungen von SEGA jedoch nicht. Während der Support eine Funktionalität in Deutschland ausschließt, sprechen die Produktmanager von einer problemlosen Integration in einen deutschen Steam-Account."

Na was denn nun? Sind die Publisher selbst nicht in der Lage sich zu einigen, oder wollen die Anhand der Beschwerden schon mal die möglichen Import-Verkaufszahlen ermitteln, damit es sich später auch lohnt  ?

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*

So wie sich das liest, wird das Spiel so brutal, dass es noch nicht mal auf der Indexliste landen würde, sondern gleich in die Liste der beschlagnahmten Medien wandert, wenn es veröffentlicht werden sollte. Oder Sega hat derart Angst vor dem deutschen Jugendschutz, dass sie diesen Weg gehen.

Ich kann mir das auf Grund der Story aber kaum vorstellen.


----------



## riedochs (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*

Ich kenne bis heute nur ein Spiel das in D beschlagnahmt wurde und das war Manhunt.


----------



## jupph (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*

Dann wird wohl der Gebrauch von IP-Verschleierungsprogrammen sprunghaft ansteigen 
Funktioniert schon bei der Demo bestens.


----------



## riedochs (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*

Die Pings steigen dann aber durchaus in einen unerträglichen Bereich.


----------



## jupph (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*



> Die Pings steigen dann aber durchaus in einen unerträglichen Bereich.


Das stimmt. Wenn es aber nur erstmal um die Aktivierung des Spiels geht, wäre das ja verschmerzbar.
Außerdem sollen ja bei AvP dedicated Server möglich sein.
Ich freu mich auf die Singleplayer Kampagne. Die zu spielen wird damit möglich sein.
Und bis ich die durch hab, gibt es garantiert schon how-to's wie ich in den
Mehrspieler komme. 
Vorrausgesetzt Sega zieht diesen Irrsinn wirklich durch.


----------



## riedochs (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*

In 13 Tagen wissen wir es.


----------



## INU.ID (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*



jupph schrieb:


> Dann wird wohl der Gebrauch von IP-Verschleierungsprogrammen sprunghaft ansteigen
> Funktioniert schon bei der Demo bestens.


Zumindest mein Steam-Account beinhaltet mittlerweile so viele Spiele - und damit Geld - das ich mich auf derartige Experimente gar nicht erst einlasse. Es wurden schon Accounts gesperrt weil man für die Demo die Regeln (mittels genannter "IP-Hilfsmittel", oder sei es durch die Manipulation von Dateien) umgangen hat, das wird bei der Vollversion dann nicht anders sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Zumindest mein Steam-Account beinhaltet mittlerweile so viele Spiele - und damit Geld - das ich mich auf derartige Experimente gar nicht erst einlasse. Es wurden schon Accounts gesperrt weil man für die Demo die Regeln (mittels genannter "IP-Hilfsmittel", oder sei es durch die Manipulation von Dateien) umgangen hat, das wird bei der Vollversion dann nicht anders sein.


 
Das habe ich auch schon gelesen.
Ist echt ein starkes Stück, von Steam und von Sega.
Da darf man sich dann nicht wundern, wenn die meisten illegalen Kopien von Deutschland aus gezogen werden.


----------



## SonicNoize (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*

Valve/Steam ist es in Deutschland per Gesetz nicht gestattet, ungeschnittene Spiele anzubieten.

Ich hatte das ganze bei Left 4 Dead. Mein Steam und das Spiel waren auf Englisch eingestellt, trotzdem war das ganze geschnitten. Der Steam-Support konnte mir aber weiterhelfen. Ich musste eine Importversion besorgen, ein Foto und CD-Key anhängen und bekamm den ersten Kauf wieder gut geschrieben (laut AGB geht das zwar nicht aber das spricht dann besonders für den Support!). Jetzt habe ich Left 4 Dead uncut auf meinem Account  Da ist ja nur der Vertrieb untersagt.

Ich hoffe mal, dass das bei AvP 3 genauso geht. In England kaufen und hier uncut spielen. Ich habe keine Lust, mir eine gecrackte Version von so einem tollen Game zu ziehen. Hoffen wir mal, dass es auf dem Index bleibt und nicht auch noch beschlagnamt wird, denn dann wäre auch der Import verboten.

Bis jetzt sind es ungelegte Eier und ich denke nicht, dass Sega auf die Einnahmen aus Deutschland einfach so verzichten will...


----------



## Explosiv (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Es wurden schon Accounts gesperrt weil man für die Demo die Regeln (mittels genannter "IP-Hilfsmittel", oder sei es durch die Manipulation von Dateien) umgangen hat, das wird bei der Vollversion dann nicht anders sein.



Und was ist, wenn ich in ein Ausland meiner Wahl umziehe (rein hypothetisch ) und so eine Nicht-deutsche IP habe, aber einen deutschen Account  ? 

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## riedochs (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*

Entscheidend ist deine IP, nicht die Sprache des Accounts.


----------



## INU.ID (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*

Wenn du ins Ausland ziehst ist es auch kein deutscher Account mehr


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*



riedochs schrieb:


> Ich kenne bis heute nur ein Spiel das in D beschlagnahmt wurde und das war Manhunt.



Da gibt es aber ein paar mehr. Die vollständige Liste kann man übrigens bei der BPjM erfragen.



SonicNoize schrieb:


> Valve/Steam ist es in Deutschland per Gesetz  nicht gestattet, ungeschnittene Spiele anzubieten.



Du meinst indizierte und beschlagnahmte Spiele. Hat was mit dem §1 IV JuSchG in Verbindung mit §12 III JuSchG zu tun, mit dem habe ich mich in letzter Zeit (zu) häufig auseinander gesetzt. Ich frage mich aber wie Steam das mit den Spielen mit Kennzeichnung "ohne Jugendfreigabe" macht. Denn einen "persönlichen Kontakt", sehe ich bei Steam nie, auch der Versand (naja mehr download) erfüllt die Kriterien im Gesetz nicht. Wobei man sich schon fragen muss, ob der Download noch als Versand zu bezeichnen ist.


----------



## riedochs (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Da gibt es aber ein paar mehr. Die vollständige Liste kann man übrigens bei der BPjM erfragen.



Do genau möchte ich das nicht wissen.



> Du meinst indizierte und beschlagnahmte Spiele. Hat was mit dem §1 IV JuSchG in Verbindung mit §12 III JuSchG zu tun, mit dem habe ich mich in letzter Zeit (zu) häufig auseinander gesetzt. Ich frage mich aber wie Steam das mit den Spielen mit Kennzeichnung "ohne Jugendfreigabe" macht. Denn einen "persönlichen Kontakt", sehe ich bei Steam nie, auch der Versand (naja mehr download) erfüllt die Kriterien im Gesetz nicht. Wobei man sich schon fragen muss, ob der Download noch als Versand zu bezeichnen ist.



Vielleicht über die Bezahlmethoden? Paypal und Kreditkarte gibt es meines Wissens erst ab 18. Korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre.


----------



## SonicNoize (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Du meinst indizierte und beschlagnahmte Spiele. Hat was mit dem §1 IV JuSchG in Verbindung mit §12 III JuSchG zu tun, mit dem habe ich mich in letzter Zeit (zu) häufig auseinander gesetzt. Ich frage mich aber wie Steam das mit den Spielen mit Kennzeichnung "ohne Jugendfreigabe" macht. Denn einen "persönlichen Kontakt", sehe ich bei Steam nie, auch der Versand (naja mehr download) erfüllt die Kriterien im Gesetz nicht. Wobei man sich schon fragen muss, ob der Download noch als Versand zu bezeichnen ist.



Gut, ich kenne mich mt den Gesetzestexten leider nicht aus. Auf meine Support-Anfrage kam die vorgefertigte Antwort:

_"Wir verstehen Ihre Einwände gegen die Einschränkung der deutschen  Version und bedauern diese Situation zutiefst, jedoch entsprechen wir  den Vorgaben der Bundesprüfstelle für jugendgefährdende Medien und  können deutschen STEAM-Nutzern (bzw. deren IP-Adressen) nur die von der  Bundesprüfstelle freigegebene Version dieses Spiels anbieten."_

Vielleicht will man so eine Indizierung verhindern, ich kenne die Hintergründe nicht. Aber hier geht's ja auch nicht um L4D sondern um AvP3  



riedochs schrieb:


> Vielleicht über die Bezahlmethoden? Paypal und  Kreditkarte gibt es meines Wissens erst ab 18. Korrigiert mich wenn ich  mich irre.



Dazu habe ich eben gefunden: Steam ? Wikipedia


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Wie jugendschutz.net 2007 feststellte, verstößt Valve mit Steam trotz der Anpassungen spätestens seit 2005 gegen die Bestimmungen des deutschen Jugendschutzes.[65] Spiele, die von der USK keine Jugendfreigabe erhalten haben (USK 18) oder durch die BPjM indiziert wurden, werden durch die Plattform Jugendlichen zugänglich gemacht. Valve benutzt zur Legitimation lediglich eine einfache Altersabfrage (über oder unter 13 Jahre alt) anstatt gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Face-to-Face-Verfahren wie Postident.]



Wie ich es mir gedacht habe. Dazu kommt, dass auf Auslieferungsebene (also beim Download) *ebenfalls* sichergestellt werden muss, dass der Empfänger auch tatsächlich 18 Jahre alt ist (Quelle dazu mal die Rechtsauffassung der obersten landesjugendbehörden lesen). Beim typischen Versandhandel per Post wird das über das "Einschreiben eigenhändig" erfüllt. Aber beim Download? Eigentlich kenne ich da kein Verfahren, das sicherstellt, das der Download NUR in die Sphäre eines Erwachsenen gelangen kann.

Interessant, dass Steam da bis heute unbehelligt bleibt und ebay bereits Unmengen von Klagen über sich ergehen lassen musste deswegen.


----------



## Malkav85 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*

Steam ist anscheinend bei den meisten Politikern oder in den Medien nicht populär und deshalb davor verschohnt geblieben.


----------



## KrHome (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wie ich es mir gedacht habe. Dazu kommt, dass auf Auslieferungsebene (also beim Download) *ebenfalls* sichergestellt werden muss, dass der Empfänger auch tatsächlich 18 Jahre alt ist (Quelle dazu mal die Rechtsauffassung der obersten landesjugendbehörden lesen). Beim typischen Versandhandel per Post wird das über das "Einschreiben eigenhändig" erfüllt. Aber beim Download? Eigentlich kenne ich da kein Verfahren, das sicherstellt, das der Download NUR in die Sphäre eines Erwachsenen gelangen kann.
> 
> Interessant, dass Steam da bis heute unbehelligt bleibt und ebay bereits Unmengen von Klagen über sich ergehen lassen musste deswegen.



Dabei sollte aber betont werden, dass es nur um Downloadangebote geht und nicht um Retailversionen. Dass ein Onlineverkauf von Aliens versus Predator ohne angemessene Altersverifikation (welche Steam derzeit nicht bietet) in Deutschland nicht zulässig ist, sofern das Spiel indiziert wird (wovon man wohl ausgehen kann) ist unstreitig.

Es liegt meines Erachtens aber kein Problem vor, wenn man sich die DVD Version kauft und diese nur über Steam aktiviert, denn hierbei ist der Verkäufer der DVD schon in der Pflicht das Alter zu überprüfen. 

Deshalb wäre es seltsam, wenn man bei Sega den Nichtverkauf des Spiels mit der deutschen Rechtslage begründen würde. In anderen Foren hab ich schon Argumente gelesen wie: Die wollen den deutschen Politikern eins reinwürgen. Total lächerlich... Damit würgt man eher den Spielern und der eigenen Jahresbilanz eins rein. 

Und was machen eigentlich Amazon und co. mit den ganzen Vorbestellungen? Die dürften dann ja auch nicht ausgeliefert werden, da es sonst schön Gewährleistungsansprüche hageln wird, weil die Leute ihr Spiel nicht aktivieren können. 

Dass das Argument vom Support "Die Leute wüssten worauf sie sich einlasen, denn immerhin ist das Spiel für den deutschen Markt nicht vorgesehen" einer rechtlichen Überprüfung stand hält, wage ich zu bezweifeln, denn wer muss schon damit rechnen, dass eine deutsche Version bzw. in Deutschland (für deutsche Spieler) angebotene Version nicht für den deutschen Markt vorgesehen ist und hier nicht genutzt werden kann?!

Ich vermute der Support irrt einfach und die Aktivierung der Importversionen wird möglich sein. Wäre ja nicht das erste mal, dass eine linke Hand nicht weiß was die rechte tut.


----------



## KaneTM (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*



Sonnendieb schrieb:


> ...aber das stört die USK auch nicht in spielen wie MANHUNT oder MANHUNT 2 wo man als mensch, menschen zerstücklen kann. Die spiel sind auch im Internet erhältlich!!!


 

Oh, das hat sie bei Manhunt schon gestört...

"Mit Beschluss vom 19.07.2004 hat das Amtsgericht München die bundesweite Beschlagnahmung des Titels "Manhunt" für alle Systeme angeordnet. Damit folgt das Gericht der Forderung der Bundesprüfstelle für jugendgefährdende Medien (BPjM), die das Spiel bereits vor einiger Zeit indiziert hat. "

Soll heißen: Es ist verboten, das game in deutschland zu kaufen, verkaufen, improtieren, sich zu besorgen, usw. Einzig wenn du es schon vorher hattest, machst du dich nicht strafbar, wenn du es behälst. Wie das bei Manhunt 2 aussieht, weiß ich jetzt leider nicht grade.

Was AVP betrifft: Ich hab nen schicken schnellen englischen Proxy und kann fleißig die Demo zocken  

Das die Demo in Deutschland nicht verfügbar ist, kann ich, so sehr es mich auch nervt, eigentlich nachvollziehen: Steam hat keine Alterskontrolle. Auch ein 12-jähriger kann die Demo eines Spieles saugen, dass eigentlich nicht mal offiziell beworben werden dürfte (da indiziert), wenn es erscheinen (und geprüft) würde - allein von diesem Standpunkt aus könnte man sagen, dass Steam sich ohne eine echte Alterskontrolle, z.B. so mit Post-Idend, strafbar macht WENN man es hier runterladen könnte. 

Eine von einem Erwachsenen erworbene Vollversion aber nicht freischaltbar zu machen, entbehr jedoch in meinen Augen jeder Grundlage. Und das sowohl nur rechtlich, als auch wirtschaftlich. Fände ich eine echte Frechheit und ich werde die dann sowas von mit Beschwerden zumüllen, dass sie es aus purer Verzweiflung freischalten lassen


----------



## tomtom30 (7. Februar 2010)

"Wir werden unsere Spiele nicht für diejenigen Länder beschneiden, die Erwachsene nicht wie Erwachsene behandeln.< - aber warum verbieten sie deutschen erwachsnen die ihr spiel als import ordern das spielen. größte skandal für mich momentan ! die doofen deutschen können ja bleiben wo der pfeffer wächst ,hauptsache wir machen uns für australien stark das es dort erscheint !! sie haben es ja noch nicht mal versucht der usk vorzulegen. wieviele stornieren wird es in germany geben ? 1000ende ??? und erst kurz vor erscheinen des games (knapp 2 wochen noch )wo viele schon bestellt haben so ganzzzzz langsam mal klarheit (obwohl bis jetzt noch keine konkrete stellungnahme von sega besteht !!! )zwecks aktivierung von germany aus zu bringen is frechheit ! alle die es canceln mussten etc sollten sturm laufen gegen sega oder steam oder wer auch immer drann schuld is vielleicht würde sich dann was ändern !
aber wir deutsche sind ja nur gut zum spenden oder soldaten bereitstellen in kriegen etc !

und wenn dem so ist wird es besser ?!?! tausende stornieren und alle warten wieder auf illegalen download der steam aushebelt ? merken die nicht das sie mit sowas die leute ja drängen zu raubkopien ?!?!  tztz

hmm aber bei meinem importhändler wurde zwecks altersabfrage nix erwähnt ! oder macht das der postman da ? ich kann ja erst 12 sein   (was ich nicht bin ) eigentlich müsste es einsturmauflauf aller erwachsnen zocker geben ! das ein spiel was nicht verboten ist nur nicht im handel ist einfach so bestimmt wird . so ihr deutschen dürft es nicht spielen !solln sie lieber gescheite altersnachweise einführen und gut is !


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*

*@tomtom30*

Bitte den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Button verwenden und Doppelposts vermeiden. Zudem arbeite bitte etwas an deinem Satzbau, Mehrfachsatzzeichen sind ebenso kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Sight (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*

Tja und dann wundern sich alle wieso es so viele Raubkopien gibt und die Industrie so wenig Umsatz macht...
Das ist genauso wie bei Prototype, so ein Schwachsinn. Ich (wir) sind doch alt genug selber zu entscheiden was wir spielen dürfen und was nicht, anscheinend ist jeder Politiker ein Erwachsener und der normalsterbliche ein Kind.

PS: ... EA meinte vor 1-2 Jahren, wenn Deutschland nicht ihre Gesetze lockert, werden bald weniger Titel für Deutschland erscheinen...


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*

Die Gesetze sind in erster Linie für den Jugendschutz gemacht. Allerdings gehen ihre Beschränkungen so weit, dass auch die Erwachsenen darunter leiden. Besonders der Versandhandel ist nahezu unmöglich, ohne sich rechtlich angreifbar zu machen oder wenn man die Kriterien erfüllt, es sich nicht mehr lohnt diese Medien zu verkaufen. 

Das perverse an der Sache ist ja, das Medien ab 16 ohne Probleme an 12jährige verkauft werden können im Versandhandel und sich noch nicht mal die einschlägigen Webseiten und Behörden dafür interessieren. Das JuSchG und andere Normen regeln dazu gar nichts.


----------



## INU.ID (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*

****UPDATE****



> Auf Grund aktueller Internetgerüchte bezüglich der PC-Version von Aliens vs. Predator 2 und der Aktivierung über Steam in Deutschland, konnte uns der Produktmanager von SEGA Deutschland, Otto Henning, folgendes bestätigen:
> 
> *Entwarnung: "Gekaufte Versionen können von Deutschland aus ganz normal aktiviert werden. Über Steam direkt kann das Produkt lediglich aus Deutschland nicht bezogen werden, was aber keinen Einfluß auf die Aktivierung einer Boxed Copy darstellt."*


Quelle: GamesOnly.at - Der Gameshop für Xbox 360, PS3, PC, Wii, PSP & More


----------



## Explosiv (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*

Danke INU.ID für die Info   !

Darauf habe ich gewartet, es sei Sega "fast" alles vergeben,...

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## INU.ID (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*

Tja, ich schätze die Tage von Michael Wichmann vom Sega-Support sind damit gezählt. xD

R.I.P


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*



> tolles deutschland. *kinderschänder kommen frei, bekommen unterkünfte gegenüber schulen*, politiker spreizen selber gesetze um an geklaute infos für ihre steuern zu kommen, aber uns harmlose spieler verbieten sie jetzt spiele zu spielen. kranke welt..


Soviel zum Thema Jugendschutz.


----------



## Progs-ID (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*

Tja, so ist das hier in "Good Old Germany". Ich glaube, ich ziehe nach Rumänien. Da gibt es wenigstens noch schnellere Internetleitungen als bei uns.


----------



## riedochs (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Tja, ich schätze die Tage von Michael Wichmann vom Sega-Support sind damit gezählt. xD
> 
> R.I.P



Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## INU.ID (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*

*Update 08.02.2010: Offizielles  Statement von Sega Deutschland*
​ Von  Sega Deutschland erreichte uns folgendes Zitat: "Aliens vs  Predator  wird von SEGA in Deutschland nicht veröffentlicht. Direkt über  Steam  können in Deutschland die Demo und das Produkt ebenfalls nicht  bezogen  werden. Die Steam-Aktivierung einer regulären Verkaufsversion  (Boxed  Copy) wird in Deutschland jedoch uneingeschränkt möglich sein."*

Quelle: Aliens vs. Predator: Importversion - Update:  Steam-Aktivierung einer Boxed-Version uneingeschränkt möglich*


----------



## Papa Muerte (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Gerücht] Alien vs Predator angeblich nicht in Deutschland spielbar (auch keine Import-Version)*

Ich habe das Spiel eben bekommen. Wollte es installieren. STEAM bricht den Vorgang ab mit dem Hinweis, dass es noch nicht erschienen ist und daher der Installvorgang noch nicht freigeschaltet ist. 
Hallo? Ich halte es doch in meinen Händen!!! Werd wohl bis zum 19. warten müssen. Jeder der sich das Spiel als Raubkopie zieht ist schon mitten drin im Geschehen, das hat man vom ehrlich sein.


----------

